
Loopt: server engineer - Knowledge of a procedural language (e.g. Erlang, Lisp, etc.) - elq
http://loopt.com/loopt/jobs.aspx
======
elq
Erlang and Lisp aren't exactly canonical examples of procedural programming
languages.

~~~
jey
This has been pointed out to them (months ago), but they haven't fixed their
posting.

~~~
elq
That's really pathetic. Me thinks they're not going to get the best qualified
people with that kind of attitude.

------
jey
Now they've modified their posting to be redundant:

# Excellent knowledge of C++, C#

# Knowledge of a procedural language

They are implying that C++ and C# are not procedural programming languages.
Yes, they're object oriented, but they're still procedural too... C++ and C#
sure as hell are not functional languages (e.g. haskell, erlang) nor logic
languages (e.g. prolog), nor are they imperative languages without function
calls (e.g FORTRAN before 1958, some assembly languages). </pedantic>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procedural_programming>

